# Montana Rail Link Color



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know what color on Montana Rail Link locomotive? i wonder that is Dark Blue, and another question is Did Aristo-Craft make MRL color SD45 in Stock? I remember i saw Marty Cozad have one those MRL SD45.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Poly Scale CSX blue is very close.


----------

